# I need closure



## KZOR (15/10/17)

I am posting this because a number of members have asked me now why i have stopped posting recipes and videos on the forum and it is because something has been eating away at me regarding this forum. 
So i will post my concern and leave it up to members to decide whether i am being silly or not.
My concern is simply an issue since i don't like it when honest folk are being taken for a ride.

Back in the day i have placed quite a few orders above a R1500 at a certain vendor while always paying for shipping. Other vendors i also used had a "free shipping" option when the order is above a certain amount.
I then enquired about the "free shipping" from the first mentioned vendor, since it was not stated anywhere on their website at that point, whereupon their response was that they do have that option but it was my responsibility as a buyer to have asked them and they would have supplied me with a special code. 
The thought that then arose within was how many members have also not been aware of this and for what period of time has the vendor been cashing in on the savings from the purchaser not enquiring about this. This is what started to create a bad broth in my mind.
I did correspond my issue with the vendor who has since rectified their policy regarding "free shipping" by adding the information on their website.
So in my mind I was thinking that any honest vendor would have picked up when a order was more than needed to qualify for "free shipping" and automatically discount the postage fee but this never happened.

And often i saw posts glorifying this vendor and that started to get to me. Even members that also badmouthed them are still posting about their visits and purchases. I am not that type of person. As a teacher i always promote honesty and transparency. If someone did me in and never had the common decency to admit their fault and apologise then i try and cut them out of my life. 

So here is where you come in .......
1) am i overreacting
2) should i let bygones be bygones
3) do you understand my point and don't blame me for how i feel
4) was the vendor correct in their method of dealings
5) ANYTHING ELSE WHICH YOU WANT TO ADD

I really love being part of this forum but i need to get rid of this bad vibe internally to still remain active as per usual. Let me know your thoughts and please try and stick to positive criticism.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8 | Can relate 5


----------



## TheV (15/10/17)

I agree that the terms for free shipping should be clear and upfront and (if possible) should be automatically applied.
I think with the amount of competition on the market these days if you don't have a free shipping option (with a reasonable limit) you are not going to be competitive anymore.
It is certainly one of the factors I consider when deciding where my hard earned money goes.

All that being said... its never nice sitting with the feeling that the vendor(s) that are gaining massive support from the guys on the forum and not treating them as well as they should.

I really do hope you are able to get past this feeling. This kind of negativity should not be involved here ... and your contributions will be sorely missed if you do go quiet(er).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Mac75 (15/10/17)

The word that comes to mind is equivocate. 
I fail to see how a business can practice such ethics. Only politicians do that. My 2c. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/10/17)

I too was quite upset when the code was mentioned online after many of my orders that wud qualify so I feel the same way

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst (15/10/17)

Hello @KZOR 
Its nice seeing you back on the forum. I would have felt the same about the situation. In my line of business we have a "test - called the reasonable person test, this means what would any average reasonable person would have done". Now bringing this into your situation i would have expected the vendor to be reasonable and apologize for the inconvenience and then either given you a coupon to use at a later stage or refund the courier costs. *Not pointing fingers here* - But the parties should have managed this whole situation better to resolve the situation at that stage. Calmer and a lot more understanding should have been the underlying principle here. At this stage i would say rather let the feelings of anger go and move on, The good thing is we have a lot of vendors that can still help you with vape goodies from here on. 

This is just my opinion of how i would have handled the situation. Reasonable. You are in your rights to be mad and i think the vendor should try and mend the relationship with you.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/10/17)

KZOR said:


> I am posting this because a number of members have asked me now why i have stopped posting recipes and videos on the forum and it is because something has been eating away at me regarding this forum.
> So i will post my concern and leave it up to members to decide whether i am being silly or not.
> My concern is simply an issue since i don't like it when honest folk are being taken for a ride.
> 
> ...



We all know who you talking about @KZOR what happend has happened and you say the vendor has made adjustments on their webpage to fix the issue.

So why does their have to be a whole thread about something that has been sorted.

To me this just feels the same thing as guys bringing up the whole 'HE' debate again.

What does not posting on the forum have to do with the vendor?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 5


----------



## BubiSparks (15/10/17)

I was lucky to find out how to get free shipping from this vendor early on. The code needed was posted by someone on our forum. The word that comes to my mind is "Disingenuous". I've also spent many thousands with these guys and every time I place an order, I feel a little niggle in the back of my mind when I do. I only order from them when no other vendor has stock of the item I'm buying as their pricing is also not always the best.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## wikus (15/10/17)

For always free shipping @Vapers Corner

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## John (15/10/17)

@KZOR it was a misunderstanding that could have been handled a little better on BOTH sides of the transaction. Regardless, I really dont see how a post like this will solve anything? The vendor in question didn't part the seas to make you happy and maybe you're entitled to that, with a reasonable expectations of course but this is petty and you need to get over it and move on. Badmouthing a vendor over something this petty does nobody any favours. 

Free shipping is a value-added service, with a cost attached to it - not an entitlement.

1) am i overreacting *YES*
2) should i let bygones be bygones *YES*
3) do you understand my point and don't blame me for how i feel *Refer to point 1*
4) was the vendor correct in their method of dealings *Probably not - but these things happen. *
5) ANYTHING ELSE WHICH YOU WANT TO ADD *Refer to point 1*

Just my 2c on the matter.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance (15/10/17)

@KZOR, picked up on having missed out with he same dealer a number of times after placing my last order this past week.

Is it a big deal? I honestly can not identify how I feel about this. Were not talking about thousands of rands here. To some extent I blame myself for missing out as at the time of the last order I was aware of the option and how to activate it. Also, seeing I was prepared to do the transaction irrespective any discounts, I did not receive any less than what I paid for. The same applies to purchases from other vendors where after the purchase one might find out they are offering special deals to forum members on such and such a discount code.
But yes, nobody likes the feeling of having missed out...

Based on the balance of probabilities, informed by the service and after sales support received from (un)said vendor, I doubt there is a dubious conspiracy at work here.

Whatever, no use crying about spilled milk. Just let the cats lick it up and go forth better informed.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Slick (15/10/17)

I hardly order from the vendor we talking about because I find it cheaper elsewhere,and im all about trying to save a penny because I work hard for it,but I feel every vendor has the right to set up there business any way they feel,as long as they not doing it in an illegal way eg. Selling fake batteries as original,BUT we the customers have the choice of buying from any vendor,and it is our responsibility to check the price,whether shipping is free or not,and if it is worth our while buying the item from a certain vendor or somewhere else,I feel we have no right to tell any vendor how to run there business,if you not happy,go somwehere else,we not here to make every business perfect and try and increase there sales,it is up to the vendor to see how they can do that

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (15/10/17)

KZOR said:


> I'm going to reply to two issues here. Firstly, the vendor issue and secondly, your feelings that are eating away at you @KZOR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (15/10/17)

I feel the exact same way @KZOR. I don't know which vendor this was though, but I hate how some people let these ethical issues slide and continue praising whatever entity did something like this. I guess we just value honesty and transparency more than some. If said vendor did a sincere apology and offered free courier on all orders for a week regardless of order value to make up for something like this I feel it can be forgiven and they have learned from their mistakes. If they simply informed the public that the code is now available on their site without any strong formal "we fucked up" I would refrain from ever buying there again as it would also, as you said, bother me deeply. All of us here are entitled to our own opinion and those saying you are ridiculous or petty, well that's simply an opinion. I for one agree strongly and things like that, to put it lightly, pisses me off... Greed is a dangerous thing. Having dealed with you before I can say that through something as simple as a sale I can see and feel the strong value system and level of honesty you have in place, this broken world needs more of that.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR (15/10/17)

John said:


> Badmouthing a vendor over something this petty


This petty?
Wow .... i must have missed the whole new ethic policy change where common decency has been thrown out the window and replaced with "it's ok as long as not too many people were harmed".


John said:


> The vendor in question didn't part the seas to make you happy


Are you for real?

Ok admins ..... i see my point i was trying to make is a total fail. It was never only about me but somehow this has also been misread.
You welcome to close this thread if you feel the need to.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## KZOR (15/10/17)

@Hooked ...... fantastic response.
Thanks for be understanding and i will be sure to follow your advice.  You are a star. 
@Mr_Puffs ....... great response as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## John (15/10/17)

KZOR said:


> This petty?
> Wow .... i must have missed the whole new ethic policy change where common decency has been thrown out the window and replaced with "it's ok as long as not too many people were harmed".
> 
> Are you for real?
> ...



As real as burnt toast. Whilst amusing, this rant isn't very constructive and thats quite plain to see. What do you hope to achieve by this exactly? You're asking for the community's input on the matter but then retracting your argument the second you get some resistance...

Come on. This is childish dude. Its also totally about YOU and the subject "I need closure" quite clearly illustrates that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (15/10/17)

@John ........ who are you?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (15/10/17)

@KZOR if I may add two more comments. Firstly, you said that you hadn't posted on this forum for a while because of how you were treated by that vendor. Not posting on this forum does not address or resolve the issue and, if you enjoy participating in this forum, then you are cutting off your nose to spite your face.

Secondly, some peeps are wondering why you posted all of this now. I guess you just needed to let off steam. You've kept everything bottled up inside you ... the vendor issue...your anger...and you just had to let it out somehow, somewhere. That's OK. But now, imagine that your anger is juice ... vape it ... and as you watch the vapour disappear, say to yourself "That's my anger vapourising". Do that every time! Soon you'll run out of juice - and, I hope, anger.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## John (15/10/17)

KZOR said:


> @John ........ who are you?



What kinda question is that?? I'm me, obviously!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (15/10/17)

LOL I love the passive aggressive phrases, "certain vendor", "the vendor", just say Sir Vape and get done with it else it's the same hypocrisy as you are claiming floats around the forum. 

If you are going to try stir up the hornet's nest, scream loud when you do it, else I cannot for a moment take you serious when you say "i always promote honesty and transparency". 

1) am i overreacting *No, yes, maybe, what does it matter?*
2) should i let bygones be bygones *Yes, vote with your wallet, you're a consumer, this isn't Oprah. *
3) do you understand my point and don't blame me for how i feel *No, no idea what this has to do with the forum at large, it's also the internet don't believe anything you see or read, that's like rule number one. *
4) was the vendor correct in their method of dealings *Probably not but they have fixed it and we all moved on.*
5) ANYTHING ELSE WHICH YOU WANT TO ADD *Value.*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Slick (15/10/17)

@KZOR can I ask you some questions please? Im sure most of us reading this thread know who you referring to,and probably the vendor will read this as well

1.What can the vendor do to give you some closure/make you happy?
2.Do you think the vendor should reimburse every single person that paid for shipping on orders over R1500? 
3.If the vendor asked you for advice on how to improve his business,what advice would you give?

And lastly...
4.How does the service you received from this vendor affect your contributions on this forum?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @KZOR if I may add two more comments. Firstly, you said that you hadn't posted on this forum for a while because of how you were treated by that vendor. Not posting on this forum does not address or resolve the issue and, if you enjoy participating in this forum, then you are cutting off your nose to spite your face.
> 
> Secondly, some peeps are wondering why you posted all of this now. I guess you just needed to let off steam. You've kept everything bottled up inside you ... the vendor issue...your anger...and you just had to let it out somehow, somewhere. That's OK. But now, imagine that your anger is juice ... vape it ... and as you watch the vapour disappear, say to yourself "That's my anger vapourising". Do that every time! Soon you'll run out of juice - and, I hope, anger.




I agree fully with your first part but this is not the first time we hearing about the issue Kzor had.
This happened months ago and was mentioned already on the forum.

Hence my response sayinh why we bringing up the issue again when the vendor has delt with issue and added adjustments to the website.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (15/10/17)

Slick said:


> 1.What can the vendor do to give you some closure/make you happy?


A simple apology


Slick said:


> Do you think the vendor should reimburse every single person that paid for shipping on orders over R1500?


Not at all ......... not looking for any reimbursement. I married a physiotherapist. 


Slick said:


> If the vendor asked you for advice on how to improve his business,what advice would you give?


Currently they are doing everything right so doubt they need any advice. 


Slick said:


> How does the service you received from this vendor affect your contributions on this forum?


I am weird in that way. Have always been because i hate it when i see people are being treated unfairly. I realise that it should not affect me that much and have to work on that.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BubiSparks (15/10/17)

LOL @Hooked, I don't think that @KZOR will EVER run out of juice

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Slick (15/10/17)

KZOR said:


> A simple apology
> 
> Not at all ......... not looking for any reimbursement. I married a physiotherapist.
> 
> ...


I think if @Sir Vape has to read this post now they have the power to end this once and for all

Thank you,enjoy the rest of this beautiful weekend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/10/17)

@KZOR - you have the right to feel wronged and I will respect that. If this wasn't an important issue to you, you would not have brought it up and I respect that too. So some will agree and some won't. I just hope and trust that you can see this as one issue, and not everything that this forum is about. I for one always appreciate your input here and would not want this issue to distract and rob us all from your contributions. You are to "blame" for my VTINBOX, Hadaly, Flave, DIY juice making (in part), coil building (in part), GROOT, and Jango - and I will forever be grateful. I'm looking forward to more things to blame you for. So here is what I have learned (being married for the 3rd time now): differences are OK and so is disagreements and different opinions - it is however the big picture that is important. Now have an awesome day


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/10/17)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/10/17)

Hi @KZOR . I thought you had been somewhat scarce over the last few days.

I can truly empathise with your situation. I really hate being ripped off. With me its not about the lost money, it is more about the feeling that you have been let down by the person/company with which you had built up a relationship. I spent my money in good faith, and have been metaphorically slapped in the face.

My solution is to vote with my feet. I would never shop there again. My negative feelings would however only be towards that particular person or shop. In my opinion it is similar to having a personal issue with one person in a large group of friends, You can end the relationship with that person, but it would be unnecessary to distance yourself from the rest of the group of friends.

I had an experience with a vape shop a couple of years ago. I bought two 18650s and when I got home I found that one of them didn't work in my mech mod. I immediately drove back to the shop where they tested the battery in one of their mods. It worked. I then handed them my mod and asked if they could get it to work in it. They couldn't. They then said that they couldn't replace it (30 minutes after buying it) because it worked. To cut a very long story a little shorter I eventually convinced them (after making a fuss) to replace it, because I had bought something which didn't work for me (their other battery worked in my mod, as did all my others). I have never been back.

My advice is not to throw the baby out with the bathwater. Your relationship with ecigssa and its members is excellent, and should be cherished (i.e. the baby). Your treatment by the vendor is "the bathwater", and should justifiably be thrown out (ended).

Your work on YouTube and ecigssa is highly respected. You have become a trusted expert whose opinions can be relied upon. 




I sure all of us look forward to having you back in full force as soon as possible. With the baby.....but without the bathwater.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Scissorhands (15/10/17)

@KZOR , everything worth mentioning has been discussed, so ill repeat

You bring value to this community, more than anyone can expect from you

I can somewhat relate to the businesses perspective, in my workplace, iv often thought i was doing a kindness by giving discount or free services to loyal clients only to burn my fingers as that kindness becomes expected.

Iv lost clients and ruined relationships as they feel cheated when i charge the honest price.

Business is tricky, im not covering for the business in question, i simply understand how small things can turn ugly

Thank you for bringing up your concerns, i too would feel cheated of a days food 

Kind regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## dastrix550 (15/10/17)

This is just petty. 

In previous comments made, you said that you won't order from Sir Vape again, is this still the case? And if it is, why bring up an old arguments?

It truly looks like you are on a personal tirade to tarnish their name and brand. 

It's been previously made clear on this forum that you don't get along with them , so why not let sleeping dogs lie?



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (15/10/17)

Firstly, why stop posting here because of them?
Only reason I can think of is that you are trying to "blackmail" ppl who use your recipes into agreeing with you. Personally I've never mixed or tasted any of yours so don't really give a shit either way. 

Secondly, the fact that they didn't make it automatic on the website to offer free delivery above certain totals is complete bullshit by sir vape. I don't think it's an oversight but rather a deliberate ploy to make more money. I bet they haven't had an oversight of not charging ppl for goods. 
I think it's massively unethical and to then shift the onus to the consumer is a lazy attempt to cover their own arse. Personally I'd never do business with them again.

And lastly, wasn't this thread done by you before? 
If yes, then get over it and stop acting like a petulant child because you didn't get the reaction you wanted the first time. 
If not, the I apologize and feel that you are justified it being upset and posting this thread. 

Peace

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (15/10/17)

dastrix550 said:


> so why not let sleeping dogs lie?


I totally understand that the vendor has a loyal following and i realise why you guys are coming up for them. 
But the fact remains that me and many others were wronged and i will RIP if i get an apology. If you guys guys cannot understand something as simple as that then please don't waste your time replying. You are also most likely irritating the people that can read.
I think my mother did a fantastic job instilling basic manners, ethics and moral standards. I am just exercising her teachings.
I want an apology from someone that i know treated me unfairly ........ end of story.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## KZOR (15/10/17)

Strontium said:


> If not, the I apologize and feel that you are justified it being upset and posting this thread.


Apology accepted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dastrix550 (15/10/17)

KZOR said:


> You are also most likely irritating the people that can read.



Can you please explain this comment?


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Slick (15/10/17)

@Sir Vape please apologise,wel do anything,except pay for shipping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Mr_Puffs (15/10/17)

Slick said:


> @Sir Vape please apologise,wel do anything,except pay for shipping!


This cracked me up...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## dastrix550 (15/10/17)

KZOR said:


> I totally understand that the vendor has a loyal following and i realise why you guys are coming up for them.
> But the fact remains that me and many others were wronged and i will RIP if i get an apology. If you guys guys cannot understand something as simple as that then please don't waste your time replying. You are also most likely irritating the people that can read.
> I think my mother did a fantastic job instilling basic manners, ethics and moral standards. I am just exercising her teachings.
> I want an apology from someone that i know treated me unfairly ........ end of story.


Yes, they have a loyal following, stemming from great service recieved. Mistakes will be made and in my, and many other's experience, they will rectify the situation, if addressed through the right channels. 

You however decided to take the issue to your YouTube channel, then the forum and now the forum again. It does not look like you want to rectify the situation, but more like you want to inflame old issues. 

This is clearly a personal issue you have with the vendor/Sir Vape and not a true reflection of their service in general. 





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst (15/10/17)

I am sorry but this thread is becoming intersting. I also need to get closure guys. 

Please forgive me as i have a REOMODs fetish. The bug has bitten me and i am neglecting my regulated mods more than they want and can scream for attention from me. I dont know how to resolve this and want closure on this. I know other(@Raindance ) forum readers and mod owners also want a REO but i cant stop at the sight of a beauiful reo and not want it. I want the non reo owners to forgive me for taking that advantage away from them.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Slick (15/10/17)

I think I should follow in @Strontium 's footsteps,just say it as it is,@Sir Vape obviously you dont add free shipping automatically to the total because you want to make more money,and you have the right to because its your business,not ours,but if you care for your business and dont want to lose business I think you should apologise to @KZOR as that's all he wants,you dont have to change anything on your website,just apologise and you wont be getting any more negative publicity,if you dont @KZOR might create another thread just before Christmas and that time of the year I want to relax,so pleeeeeez apologize and send us free stuff if possible as that can make anyone smile,pm us for details

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CMMACKEM (15/10/17)

wikus said:


> For always free shipping @Vapers Corner



And speedy responses on questions and suggestions on even small low ticket items.

I really love these guys.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aneego (15/10/17)

I bought 2 battery wraps from @Vapers Corner, it came to R10 and got free shipping to Cape Town

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Slick (15/10/17)

Aneego said:


> I bought 2 battery wraps from @Vapers Corner, it came to R10 and got free shipping to Cape Town


If they ever close down,blame yourself!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Feliks Karp (15/10/17)

KZOR said:


> But the fact remains that me and many others were wronged and i will RIP if i get an apology. If you guys guys cannot understand something as simple as that then please don't waste your time replying. You are also most likely irritating the people that can read.



So wait, you start a thread asking for opinions and because it doesn't turn in to a circle jerk people "can't read"? 

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (15/10/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> "can't read"


Seems you also have that problem. 
Sorry that i don't elaborate on your post more but since i know you have disliked me the start i don't put any weight to your comments.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mahir (15/10/17)

Tagging @Silver to mediate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (15/10/17)

@Mahir how could you? Wait till we get free stuff 1st

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver (15/10/17)

Thanks for the tag @Mahir

Guys, please play the ball not the man and don't get personal or turn this thread into a slinging match between members.

Otherwise we will have to lock it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## dastrix550 (15/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the tag @Mahir
> 
> Guys, please play the ball not the man and don't get personal or turn this thread into a slinging match between members.
> 
> Otherwise we will have to lock it.


OP already went there. 



KZOR said:


> If you guys guys cannot understand something as simple as that then please don't waste your time replying. You are also most likely irritating the people that can read.




Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mahir (15/10/17)

Slick said:


> @Mahir how could you? Wait till we get free stuff 1st



Lol, I joined ecigssa to obtain and share knowledge on vaping in the community. If I wanted to see drama I would have joined Vape Nations SA on Facebook

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr_Puffs (15/10/17)

Mahir said:


> Lol, I joined ecigssa to obtain and share knowledge on vaping in the community. If I wanted to see drama I would have joined Vape Nations SA on Facebook


Think he was just making a joke to ease a bit of tension.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (15/10/17)

Mahir said:


> Lol, I joined ecigssa to obtain and share knowledge on vaping in the community. If I wanted to see drama I would have joined Vape Nations SA on Facebook


We just trying to resolve the situation here,and theres nothing that free stuff cant resolve,@Silver please dont lock the thread,im going out for lunch now but later when im bored I would like to catch up here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (15/10/17)

Eish by the end of this thread we might be lucky if any vendor will give us free shipping and stuffs. Guys in all honesty i have laughed more at this thread than any of you would have liked.

We as humans are petty.

Get to the abyss and if you can jump over then do so otherwise stay in your negativity on the bad side of life. We are here to share info, help each other and not sling anything at anybody.

This whole thread has turned ugly and its unnecessary.

I will be in the other threads helping and learning about vaping what i can to rather help others, than sling mud. I did that as n boy. I am over it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Mahir (15/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Eish by the end of this thread we might be lucky if any vendor will give us free shipping and stuffs. Guys in all honesty i have laughed more at this thread than any of you would have liked.
> 
> We as humans are petty.
> 
> ...



I agree, my 2c is, if you have a problem with someone, sort it out with that person/people, no need to make it public as I'm sure SV never had bad intentions. If you want to rally up people and state a problem publicly, talk about Zuma stealing millions from us, let alone R80 shipping

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## wikus (15/10/17)

Everyone hold on a minute.....i need to get some popcorn for this.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (15/10/17)

Certain posts have been deleted above that were personal

This thread has been locked

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------

